

Proposition HN: I Will Validate Your Startup Idea With 100 Real Customers - Felix21

<i>Premise 1:</i>
Most start-ups die because they are unable to find enough customers to keep them alive.<p><i>Premise 2:</i>
They can’t acquire enough customers because they built a product people just don’t really care about so acquiring customers is a tough expensive process that eventually puts them out of business.<p><i>Premise 3:</i>
Many founders know that they are meant to somehow validate their ideas with real customers before they build anything, but they just don’t know how to go about this process correctly.<p><i>Based on these premises, I present The Proposition [Version 0.1]:</i><p>I will help you acquire 100 beta-testers (potential customers) for you start-up idea and based on the insights we are able to gather from them about the problem you are trying to solve with your idea, develop a business model and an initial concept for a product that will effectively meet their needs.<p>I am offering this service FREE to 10 HN founders; If you are interested, you should send me an email here – customerdevelopment@outlook.com – and I’ll book you in for a Skype interview.
======
orangethirty
The title is misleading. You offer 100 real customers, but then go and say
that you will help acquire 100 beta testers (potential customers, as you say).
Plus your profile is empty, and there is no sign of your work anywhere.

People, beware. This _might_ be a scam. There are many "internet marketers"
who do this. They get you wound up and charge you a couple hundred bucks and
then run away.

I'm not accusing the OP of being a scammer, but he needs to provide some
background.

Founders Beware.

~~~
Felix21
Hello Orangthirty,

I understand your reservations but if you want to know about my background
just ask. there is no need to attempt to slander my reputation.

If you have a product i will get you 100 customers.. but if its an idea we can
only call them beta testers.

The value of the service i am looking to provide is to test the market for
your idea and find out what you should be building

If you want answers, ask for them next time and don't try to slander my
reputation.

Thank you FELIX

------
slyv
I do have a startup idea and I am very interested in this proposition. But,
the idea is still fully in development and no actual "beta" is available, as I
am still developing the product. Is this proposition still open for just an
"idea" test?

~~~
Felix21
The GOAL of this is to get you 100 beta-testers BEFORE you start development,
so you can make sure you are building the right product from the start.

My proposition however is still open to you. Send me an email and we'll talk

------
1337biz
Interesting idea But: \- what's in it for you? \- who are you?

~~~
Felix21
Hello 1773biz.

Everyone that contacts me via HN will get this service FREE. If this free
pilot class is successful and I sense a real market for this service, I’ll
launch it commercially on a larger scale.

------
em00guy
This is great proposition. I've been running into something I might call
Premise 4: Not knowing precisely who makes a meaningful beta customer.

~~~
Felix21
This is the point of taking your idea through the customer development
process.

Specifically to discover who your customers are and how to best reach them

------
hmexx
The format of this proposition looks oddly familiar

~~~
Felix21
Thanks for that ;)

------
taigeair
what field are you in?

~~~
Felix21
Hello taigeair,

I started out in internet marketing (5 years ago just after high school and
throughout college) then i moved into product development. I brought 2 iPad
styluses to market before my profits dried up due to stiff competition from
china.. by far the most exciting business i have been involved with so far.

Internet marketing is a very cut-throught world to be in and to service you
almost certainly have to make sure there is a market for what you want to sell
otherwise you'll go broke and enter debt really quickly.

It is this experience i am drawing upon to offer this service

~~~
taigeair
We have a web product for SaaS. Would you be interested? Kera.io

~~~
Felix21
Send me an email - customerdevelopment@outlook.com

